# Cutting a hole in Hymer 550 for toilet door



## 107368 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd just about worked up the courage to chop a hole in the side of my 1986 Hymer 550 to install a Thetford toilet door when I realised that the hole will mean cutting into the raised aluminium band that goes around the entire vehicle. Is it OK to do this? Has anyone who's done it any advice on how best to tackle it? My wife suggest the band may hold the entire vehicle together and is threatening to take the jigsaw to my personal bodywork if I get it wrong. Help please.

Michel


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Michel.

The "raised band" you refer to ? On my 644 this band is just above knee height, above the external lockers. On my van this is the level of the internal floor & the band is secured into this. Have you got any pictures to clarify what it is you're doing ?

D


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The raised aluminium band is a trim covering a join in the aluminium skin, BUT be warned your Hymer will have a steel skeleton and if you encounter a strut when you start cutting you will be in trouble. I respectfully suggest you find the same model Hymer that has a cassette, and do some measuring before cutting.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Beat me to it sideways. That is sound advice. I found this out when enquiring about having a wide door fitted to a Hymer. It cannot be done because of the steel framework.

peedee


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Michel. I would have a chat with someone like Peter Hambilton at Penwortham nr Preston. He is an expert on Hymers and his main business is repairing and modifying Hymers.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 107368 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I will certainly hold off until I can get it looked at. Most grateful.

Michel


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Michel,firstly don't let the wife anywhere near the jigsaw :lol: 
Once you decide where you are going to cut,either get a stud locater or gently tap the area listening for for the required hollow sound thus no strengthening bars.Remember measure twice or even 3 / 4 times cut once :wink: Also the inner bit you cut out fits into the door so NO cutting from the middle !!! You will end up cutting about 1 1/2 ins off the outer off-cut to make it fit into the inner door frame,so this allows you a bit of leeway.
terry


----------

